# Jesus



## NickP

A bartender was washing the glasses, when an elderly Irishman came in to
>the bar. With great difficulty, the Irishman hoisted his bad leg over the
>barstool, pulled himself up painfully, and asked for a sip of Irish
>whiskey.
>The Irishman then looked towards the end of the bar and said, "Is that
>Jesus down there?" The bartender nodded, so the Irishman told him to give
>Jesus an Irish whiskey, too.
>The next patron to come in was an ailing Italian with a hunched back, who
>moved very slowly. He shuffled up to the barstool and asked for a glass of
>Chianti. He also looked down the bar and asked if it was Jesus sitting at
>the end of the bar. The bartender nodded, so the Italian said to give Him a
>glass of Chianti, too.
>The third patron to enter the bar was a Scouser, who swaggered into the
>bar and yelled, "Barkeep', gis us a lager dere la! Hey, is dat God's Boy
>down dere?" The barkeeper nodded, so the Scouser told him to give Jesus a
>lager, too.
>As Jesus got up to leave, he walked over to the Irishman and touched him
>and said, "For your kindness, you are healed!" The Irishman felt the
>strength come back to his leg, so he got up and danced a jig out of the
>door.
>Jesus went up and touched the Italian and said, "For your kindness, you
>are healed!" The Italian then felt his back straighten, so he raised his
>hands above his head and did a flip out of the door.
>Jesus then walked towards the Scouser, but the Scouser jumped back and
>exclaimed, "Don't you f*ckin touch me! I'm on Disability!"


----------



## TTotal

Gettin better !


----------

